

Tim Cook to donate his entire fortune to charity - shahocean
http://money.cnn.com/2015/03/27/technology/tim-cook-wealth-charity-fortune/index.html

======
shahocean
Tim Cook is the kind of CEO we need more of. I recently read an article where
he said he didn't come out as gay because he felt he needed to, but because he
felt it would encourage others to feel comfortable doing so if they wanted to.
He just seems like a good guy.

